

WikiLeaks Saga the Animated Edition - jim_h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0xLyoc9DxU

======
Andrenid
I don't know what it is about these clips, but they're so much more watchable
than the real news clips on TV. I'd happily replace all our prime-time news
with these videos!

------
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988562>

